

UX Week 2011 - Videos - eneveu
http://uxweek.com/2011/videos/

======
eneveu
Videos on Vimeo:

[http://vimeo.com/adaptivepath/videos/search:ux%20week%202011...](http://vimeo.com/adaptivepath/videos/search:ux%20week%202011/sort:newest)

------
eneveu
Jon Wiley, lead designer for Google Search, made an interesting talk about the
recent Google redesign: <http://vimeo.com/29965463> (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3146709> ).

I found out about the other UX Week 2011 videos by following a link to this
talk on twitter :)

~~~
dazbradbury
Was going to watch the first five minutes, and ended up watching the whole
thing. Interesting perspective, and love the way various products are becoming
"elastic".

Definitely still not sure about the new gmail layout though, you just see far
fewer messages on the page, and I think that slows me down...

~~~
maigret
Have you tried the theme "Preview (Dense)" - combines the best of both worlds
:) Probably best for power users.

~~~
dazbradbury
I tried it, but still wished it was denser, so switched back almost
immediately! Clearly, others have sent similar feedback. Perhaps a "Preview
(Dens<b>er</b>)" will come out!

